
Amazon stock reported at -87.24% on Google Finance - ulcica
https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AMZN
======
pscsbs
This appears to be a hack, or data corruption.

See NASDAQ's official listing ( [http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/amzn/after-
hours](http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/amzn/after-hours) ). Several other ticker
symbols (AAPL, MSFT, etc.) are also affected.

Edit: It appears several tech stocks (AAPL, MSFT, AMZN, etc.) have their
prices set to 123.47. Definitely pointing to some sort of data corruption.

~~~
munificent
> all have their prices set to 123.47

Which is what you'd get if the price was 123.456789... and rounded to two
decimal places.

~~~
avaer
Plausible, but wouldn't it be 123.46?

~~~
munificent
Ugh, apparently I can't math that early in the morning. :(

------
comboy
Please change the title instead of flagging this. It may not be a crash but
this is newsworthy.

------
heydonovan
[https://twitter.com/TDAmeritrade/status/882012933181632516](https://twitter.com/TDAmeritrade/status/882012933181632516)

------
gergles
Yeah, this is some sort of horrible error on some sort of aggregator, I'd
guess. MSFT did not gain 79% today, but that's what Google says. Yahoo! on the
other hand, says it lost 57.74%.

If you go to schwab.com and get a quote there, it shows the correct prices, so
it wasn't the exchange itself.

------
mhannigan
I can.

US Market closed early today at 1:00PM. Market data was finalized at 5:16 PM.
Data sent to third parties after 5:16PM today would have been test data - they
do this every day and the third party systems receive and then purge the test
data. One or more third parties took at as real data, possibly because of the
odd market close time, and then re-propagated those prices to the real time
systems. The reason this can happen is that certain off book transactions can
be/are reported by these third parties. These reports update the stock price.

------
tsyd
Any EBAY
([https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AEBAY](https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AEBAY))
went up 254%? No, these are just glitches with Google Finance. It happens once
in a while.

~~~
desdiv
Bloomberg[0] is showing the same thing, so if it's a data glitch it's not
limited to just Google Finance.

[0]
[https://www.bloomberg.com/quote/AMZN:US](https://www.bloomberg.com/quote/AMZN:US)

------
narrator
I wonder what this is going to do to all the sub-second quant algorithms. Do
they have the ability to recover quickly from this kind of data corruption?

------
ulcica
Yahoo finance shows similar numbers
[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AMZN?ql=1&p=AMZN](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/AMZN?ql=1&p=AMZN)

------
friedman23
This is a glitch not a flash crash. There is absolutely no volume on Amazon
right now. This actually happens all the time .

------
maxton
This must be an issue with Google's data provider. Their graphs still show the
correct stock price.

------
dilly_li
Can anyone share some thoughts?

------
stanislavb
How come!?

~~~
supercoder
It was discovered no one actually really used Alexa

~~~
ourmandave
That's not true! I use it to reply to Ashley Madison fembots. (It's a vicious
circle really.)

------
mastax
News

Why Amazon.com, Inc. (AMZN) Stock Will Not Falter Anytime Soon
Investorplace.com - 7 hours ago

Hilarious

